# Ladies who like eBay cheapies.. enter at your own risk!



## Char&Bump-x

Some of my favourite sellers, they have more patterns than 97k gallery.. have used all of them and can fully reccommend them..

good_seller003

sunnycutebaba

hairworlds

sophiang2008

you're welcome :rofl:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I need to stop with the Ebay cheapies!
Its so bad I have 14 coming!
I hope they dont suck!


----------



## kate.m.

Travis has just started fitting into his ebay cheapies!! Im so excited!!!!
& those sellers have cute boy-prints!! *Cute boy prints!! *Hurrah!


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Kate there are some nice army ones on the first link. Zebra & dalmation too

these sellers are the reason I have 48 cheapies lol x


----------



## kate.m.

48 cheapies!! OMG! thats a lot! Im loving the look of the army 1s, dalmation, cow, and the tiger 1! I like that the tiger 1 is proper tiger colour: sand & black, as all the other tiger 1s ive seen have had brown stripes?!


----------



## mommy43

they do have some cute boy prints i love the camo do u think my girlie will mind lol i have to have the hello kitty its too cute


----------



## mommy43

theres velcro too yay


----------



## nervouspains

Oh no! Why did you post this... Iv just gone and brought a army print one!! lol xx


----------



## Char&Bump-x

My 48 are all different, I just can't resist a new pattern lol. 

Mummy43 the hello kitty ones are lovely, and I bought army for my girl yesterday lol.

I need to get a picture of all mine together


----------



## Kate&Lucas

I hope you know my bank hates you :haha::dohh:


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Sorry bank :haha: although I DID put enter at your own risk so you can't blame me 100% lol x


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Fair enough, it hates me then :haha:


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Mine disowned me about a month ago :rofl:


----------



## Kate&Lucas

:rofl:


----------



## jms895

Fank you!!!!!!!!!!!! But my OH wont :rofl:


----------



## twiggy56

mommy43 said:


> theres velcro too yay

I could do with a couple more cheapies, for keeping at grannies house...which are aplix? Could you point me in the right direction as it may be dangerous if i look through all those links :rofl:


----------



## jessabella

I was thinking the same twiggy..I didnt see them????
ps..everytime I see your avi..it makes me smile and so impatient for my girl to come out and make cute faces like that..

oh and bad Char&Bump-x for getting to spend all our money on more nappies...hahaha


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Lol I'm sorrrrry! But it feeds the addiction cheaper than weenotions or issy bears lol


----------



## jms895

It certainly does :D

Am bidding on 2 more now :haha:


----------



## Jetters

Oh CHAR! :dohh: you're a bad influence!


----------



## mommy43

theres velcro in the hairworlds link not patterned but they have some lovely colours:)


----------



## jessabella

naww..I want patterns I got heaps of BG colours! :(


----------



## Char&Bump-x

LOL Jetters, I'm sorry. I felt bad keeping all the other pretties to myself, i needed to share!


----------



## sarah0108

oh thank you!

can i recommend another char. maybe add it to your first post and get us ll spending :haha:

2 nappies for £7!! so i got 4 ;) i love them they are so soft and cute and fit on the smallest snaps on harriet only thing i would say is that they dont fit max as the tabs cant over lap so he got some growing to do... but if you have a chunkier/older baby they are fab!
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190430420963&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Can't add it to the first one on my iPod but when I get on the pc will add it. I got 6 of the two for £7 ones, they're lovely and soft!


----------



## sarah0108

yep they are! i always laugh at 1 we have because its got carrots on it so cute and random :rofl:


----------



## flower94

Yeah, i have all ebay cheapies.. around 30


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

So glad to hear good reviews on Good_Seller003!! I've been debating buying them. How was the shipping time? Does it really take 3 weeks?


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

:rofl: :rofl:
I clicked one of the links and then clicked home and began browsing for other things, forgetting that I was on Ebay UK. I was getting so frustrated because I couldn't find anything in USD and didn't understand why! :dohh:


----------



## Mynx

mommy43 said:


> theres velcro too yay

Ooo where are the velcro ones hun? I much prefer velcro and cant find any cute cheap prints in velcro, they're all popper!


----------



## Mynx

Lol never mind, I just seen your previous posts! I got all excited about the velcro that I didnt read the rest of the thread :rofl:


----------



## lynnikins

lol velcro aint aint an option if i want to be able to see the nappy now lol caus the boys will have it off in a flash lol they at least leave the poppers ones on so i can leave them without trousers around the house so i can see the cute fluff


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

lynnikins said:


> lol velcro aint aint an option if i want to be able to see the nappy now lol caus the boys will have it off in a flash lol *they at least leave the poppers ones on so i can leave them without trousers around the house so i can see the cute fluff*

What's the point of buying cute prints if we don't get to see them! :winkwink:
You know, I've always wondered the point of printed fitteds for this same reason. Unless you're doing Elimination Communication, you're never gonna see them!


----------



## pinkclaire

Sorry if this has been answered (didn't read the whole thread :blush:) but how long do they take to arrive?


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Usually 10 to 20 days x


----------



## pinkclaire

Char&Bump-x said:


> Usually 10 to 20 days x

Thanks I'm off to go buying good boys prints! Xx


----------



## mommy43

cen4432010 they got a spongebob!


----------



## discoclare

Char&Bump-x said:


> Can't add it to the first one on my iPod but when I get on the pc will add it. I got 6 of the two for £7 ones, they're lovely and soft!

Sarah0108 or Char&Bump-x can you remember who this seller was? The link doesn't work now as the item listed has ended. 

Thanks by the way for a brilliant thread, I am growing a starter stash and have 5 from 97k gallery but am planning to get some more from some of the other sellers.


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I'm gonna look for you now hun x


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Actionone2010 was the seller I bought from x


----------



## discoclare

Char&Bump-x said:


> Actionone2010 was the seller I bought from x

thanks I'll take a look. These were good too? I tried one of the 97k ones today and it did her fine for three hours until bathtime.


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I think all the eBay cheapies are probably made in the same factories cos I can't tell the difference between mine. They're all equally as good x


----------



## sarah0108

Char&Bump-x said:


> Actionone2010 was the seller I bought from x

me too :thumbup:


----------



## NadineW

wow... I'm converted, i dont care about the hassle of doing the washin my baby is going to be a summer baby so will probably spend most of it's time with no bottoms on and these are too cute!! and finally a reasonable price! :) excited about nappies.. what has my life come to??


----------



## Char&Bump-x

NadineW, i practically wet myself when my nappies arrive, don't worry, we're all the same :rofl:


----------



## ummar

Hello ladies,

I'm 23 weeks pregnant. I recently read and participated in a popular thread on 2nd Tri - it was about re-useable diapers. It got me very interested in using reuseables for my baby boy (due March 2011), and I was told the Natural Parenting section has many women who have alot of experience inthis area, so here I am! :)

First, thanks for the internet cheapies links. I have a few questions:

1. Are the inserts these sellers are selling alright for the job? They aren't bamboo/hemp, etc. which tend to be more expensive. Are polyester inserts ok?

2. Did any of you get slapped with a UK customs bill when your purchase was delivered to you? 

Hope you can help! Thanks!


----------



## Mynx

Hey Ummar! Welcome to the fluffy side ;) 

In answer to your questions : 

1. The inserts are ok in that they do the job! We did find however that we needed to boost the nappy as Evie got older and got to be a heavier wetter.
We use Little Lamb bamboo booster which are absolutely great. All my nappies are boosted with these now and you can buy them really cheaply on Ebay (10 for £12 with free postage) 
2. I've only ordered those nappies twice (got a load in one go lol!) and I've never had to pay a customs bill :)

Hope this helps! If you have any more questions, dont hesitate to ask :flower:


----------



## ummar

Awesome! Thank you for that. 

Oh and I forgot to mention my third question: a few of the eBay sellers say wash at temps up to 30 degrees Celsius. Why is that? I have an old machine and I think it washes at 40 degrees only. Will this ruin the diapers?


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I wash all mine at 60 degrees and most of my (70) are cheapies. No problems here :thumbup:


----------



## Mynx

The sellers are basically covering themselves as hot temperatures can ruin the PUL in the nappies, so they err on the side of caution by telling you to wash at 30 degrees. 
Tbh hun, I always wash mine at 40 degrees and I've never had a problem. I sometimes wash them at 60 if Evie has been ill.


----------



## ummar

Fabulous :) this just gets better and better :)


----------



## Char&Bump-x

hehe.. we're going to have another addict in the club :happydance:


----------



## stuffed

I was wondering about the temperature aswell, good to know it's not too important. I have ordered one to have a little look at....was tempting to order a few but I don't even know the gender yet :blush: can absolutely see how people become nappy addicts lol there are way too many lovely designs.


----------



## ummar

Char&Bump-x said:


> hehe.. we're going to have another addict in the club :happydance:

Oh I'm totally an addict already - I've been reading everything and anything about reuseable nappies for a week now... and my baby is not due till March!


----------



## pinkclaire

Yay more fluff addicts! I love my cheapies, tbh they are the ones I get complimented on the most!


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Me too pinkclaire


----------



## Groovychick

I love the designs too! So many to choose from! :blush:


----------



## peartree

Can you tell from the 97k photo which are the "minky" type fabric ones?


----------



## discoclare

peartree said:


> Can you tell from the 97k photo which are the "minky" type fabric ones?

i guess the ones prefixed with F because I got F501, F503, F401 which are all minky type and i have 609 and 611 which aren't.


----------



## stuffed

Thought I'd ask you ladies as you obviously have experience with ebay cheapies lol.
I am looking at cloth after the first couple of weeks, my last baby was only 6lb7 and was always slim so not expecting a big baby. 
I guess what I am asking is are the cheapies worth getting or would I be better using others as a main stash? I won't need them to last more than one baby as this will definitely be the last.
I am getting a few shaped and wraps of various types to try but I am very tempted by all those different patterns :blush: I have one coming to have a nose at lol.
My council gives cash back which allows any supplier (new or second hand) including ebay. Hubby is doubtful to say the least about 2nd hand but budget is a consideration. 
I expect to have to use something else until baby is big enough anyway but do you think they are worth getting a few?


----------



## Lliena

In my experience they dont fit newborns very well and are quite bulky on them. You would be better with flips/small bumgenius nappies or ittis :)


----------



## stuffed

Is the 8lb ish mark they tend to quote pushing it a bit for smallest size? How big would be a better starting point?
I am happy to get some different little ones to start with but when an appropriate size would the cheapies work as a main stash or better as extras?


----------



## Lliena

Yeah Id say the 8lb mark is too low. The cheapies still dont fit my little one that well now and she is 13lb and 3 months old, they fit ok round legs but waist is then too tight or vice versa. I dont get on well with poppers though find aplix much easier to get a better fit! Every baby is a diff shape so what works for one might not work for another. There are some mums on here who's stash is made up just of ebay cheapies and they work fine for them :)


----------



## Mynx

Ebay cheapies made up a fair chunk of my stash when I first started out, but Evie was 7 months old then. We did have problems with fitting issues in that she always seemed to be in between popper sizes which is why I'm with Lliena on the whole aplix love ;) 
I would say get a couple and see how you get on with them because they are great nappies for their price :)


----------



## stuffed

Thanks ladies.
Will look into other options to start with then and get a couple to try when baby is a bit bigger.
I guess at least the 'better' brands re-sell at decent prices.


----------



## Lliena

Very true and if you know if its a girl or boy I have a small bg(best pocket nappy I found for little ones) for sale in the cloth nappy selling thread. They fitted my little one even at 6lb 12oz with skinny legs we had no leaks. Its pink though which is why you would have to know unless you dont mind boys in pink hehe x


----------



## Char&Bump-x

This is my niece at 9lb 

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs838.snc4/69811_1682040853706_1318122853_1803348_7609251_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs398.ash2/67600_1682021453221_1318122853_1803289_5798764_n.jpg


----------



## stuffed

Awwww bless!!!!!
Will have to get a couple I think....I'm sure they'll fit eventually lol

Ummm don't find out gender until thursday Lliena (that is if baby co-operates) so will have to see if you still have it then if I need pink


----------



## Mynx

If you are having a girl, I'm selling some girlie Ebay Cheapies :thumbup:


----------



## Lliena

stuffed said:


> Awwww bless!!!!!
> Will have to get a couple I think....I'm sure they'll fit eventually lol
> 
> Ummm don't find out gender until thursday Lliena (that is if baby co-operates) so will have to see if you still have it then if I need pink

Cool :D I have some brand new ebay cheapies too if you find out it is a girl nd want to try some more out x


----------



## stuffed

Now I'm even more impatient to find out lol

Note to self.....should be doing uni work not looking at nappies lol


----------



## stuffed

Lliena, you found the small ok in BG then? was trying to figure out if XS would be needed?
Mind you I suppose I have got a couple of weeks worth of sposies anyway to last me until I get myself organised lol.


----------



## Lliena

Yeah the small bg's fitted longer I had a few xsmall but she only lasted a week or so in them so wasnt worth it. If it's easier for week or to to use sposies then you can do that, I did for a little bit :D


----------



## stuffed

I know I will be totally unorganised for a couple of weeks, I'd like to think otherwise but I know myself too well lol.


----------



## stuffed

Well, pink is out now lol, we're buying blue.......and Camo (oops ordered a couple already lol)


----------



## Mynx

Aww congratulations on Team :blue: hun :D


----------



## chuck

I like my 97kgallery ones...except I got a red one with white stars and the fabric is so shiny that becasue it only has the 1 row of poppers on it the waist band ends up really messy.


----------



## lucy_x

ok, so you have converted me, after that thing on the disposables i cant go back to them...i cant believe i exposed my child to that :nope:

so im too lazt to search through, so which works out the best value for money :)


----------



## Lliena

The 97k gallery ones do. I have two of them for sale as well like I said in my pm so you could see if you liked them before buying lots. They are brand new and are £5 for both posted x


----------



## fluffpuffin

thanks for starting this thread. I'm just starting out with cloth now & was looking at the ebay cheapies, so far have ordered some from UK sellers, as I'm always a bit wary with stuff from abroad. glad to see that the cheapies are good nappies though. once Ive trialled the once I've got I will defo be buying some of those. loving all the cute patterns :)

yay - so exciting :happydance: - lol, I must be mad :haha:


----------



## Char&Bump-x

They are taking a LONG time atm, like 9-10 weeks x


----------



## Mynx

Wow that is a long time.. they're usually much better with a 2-3 week wait! 

I have some girlie ebay cheapies for sale atm ... 6 of them if anyone's interested and doesnt want the long wait :lol:


----------



## mommy43

i have a few for sale to in nappy buy n sell will add pic


----------



## fluffpuffin

I got some baba+boo ebay nappies - they're not quite as cheap as the ones from the sellers you girls have used, but as the seller is in the UK they dispatch very quickly- had them within 3 days


----------



## cw_249

Hi,
i'm very new to cloth, not quite bought any yet! What are ebay cheapies? do they work? what do you need to do to make them ok?
Sorry to sound so utterly stupid!!


----------



## evewidow

cw_249 said:


> Hi,
> i'm very new to cloth, not quite bought any yet! What are ebay cheapies? do they work? what do you need to do to make them ok?
> Sorry to sound so utterly stupid!!

ebay cheapies are cheap nappies from china off ebay they average £4 each and take around 3 weeks to arrive , the inserts they come with aren't brill so you may need to add boosters esp if a heavy wetter or change more often . wehave a few and tbh they are fine but they arent as good a qualty material etc as the "big" brands they are a cheap and good way to boost your stash . we have one on now lol.


----------



## c.m.c

they are waaaaaaay cheaper than what i paid for my e bay 'cheapies' noooooooooo!!!! and i have 24 e bay ones


----------



## Kess

Since this thread's popped up again, I'll take advantage to ask:
Are there any sized ebay cheapies, or are they all BTP?


----------



## evewidow

Kess said:


> Since this thread's popped up again, I'll take advantage to ask:
> Are there any sized ebay cheapies, or are they all BTP?

ive only ever seen btp and poppers- never seen applix or sized , but would be interesting to see :)


----------



## mommy43

ive seen plain colours in applix n rememberme36 sometimes has a few prints in applix but there not as cheap as china ones ive only seen BTP though


----------



## Mrs Muffin

Does anyone recommend the ebay cheapy wetbags?


----------



## Rydia

Thanks for the links. There are some very cute boys and gender neutral stuff on there which I am thrilled about!


----------



## sam#3

bumping this thread back up!! :)


----------



## discoclare

Mrs Muffin said:


> Does anyone recommend the ebay cheapy wetbags?

I bought a cow print one from Alva baby with a wet and dry bit and the zipper broke on the dry bit! But the wet bit is still going strong and does the job for nursery. It was only about 3 quid I think.

I just got a pretty black and flowered one from Tiny Nippers. Haven't used it much yet so not sure how long it'll last but looks OK so far.


----------

